# will african clawed frogs eat mealworms????



## emski (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey,

I recently brought some meal worms for my geckos, but dident actually realise how big they were until i got them home oo: Does any one know if african clawed frogs will eat them if i cut them up?

cheers guys  

emily


----------



## Mihogan (Jan 24, 2007)

I wouldn't think so. You should just probably throw them out, or cut them up for your geckos. Try buying sinking pellets for your frog - mine likes them.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

may as well try it and see! Most frogs will eat anything that moves, including my fingers!! haha lcky they dont have teeth. As long as theyre not bigger than the width of its head, give it a go, just remember to take them out if they dont get eaten so they dont pollute the water.


----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

My African clawed frog eats mealworms. as long as the mealworms dont drown first.


----------

